# Divorce almost over



## DT123 (Sep 25, 2013)

To make a long story short, my stbxw had an affair that started in July 2013. My suspicions peaked in August and I busted her in September. I tried to reconcile for a short time period but soon realized it was not possible because she was already happy in her new relationship and since the beginning of October, I have been living at home with our two kids with out her. She comes and goes as she pleases, but spends every night with her new SO. I filed for the D in November when I was able to get the money together for the lawyer. I am close to my 60 days being over, but I have a question. After lots of counseling, I am feeling good about myself and wanting to move on with my life. I was introduced to someone through mutual friends. Is it important for me to wait at least until the 60 days passes or can I do things with this person I was introduced to? I am not trying to have a one night stand or anything because that is not how I am, just trying to maybe go to dinner. Is that something I can do, or will it have a negative affect on me in court is she finds out? I do not want to jeopardize my chances of getting my kids so that is why I am here asking for advice.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

She is already shacking with someone else at this point imo it doesn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to your lawyer to make sure. Keep it separate from the kids in any case. Fill your boots. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DT123 (Sep 25, 2013)

PBear said:


> Talk to your lawyer to make sure. Keep it separate from the kids in any case. Fill your boots.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will, I do not have any intentions of bringing anyone into my kids lives for a while. They already know my stnxw's SO...


----------

